# 7.6 fisher ld plow



## Dave123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bought this plow recently,have the joystick.When turn to the left and stop at any point it stops so quick it bangs,doesn't do it to the right,and also drops fast also.Anyone have this problem? Thanks DL


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

If you go to the Fisher forum on this site there is a thread I read about it being normal due to something I forgot. Sorry I Wasn't much help, but I read alot since I joined and it gets mushed up in the old brain.


----------



## Dave123 (Feb 8, 2010)

Found out that if I use a fishstick it stopped the banging,much smoother now


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

That's great.


----------

